# Presidential address this Monday 2/9



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

NBC has already decided to bump Chuck to the 23rd. The networks are expected to follow but nothing official yet.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7946


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The busiest frickin' night of the week. I have SEVEN shows I record and faithfully watch every Monday. 

This is not a political rant, just a "stay away from my Monday's" rant. :down::down::down:

Here's hoping several networks turn him down. It is sweeps month . . .


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Actually, it would be kind of nice if some of the networks aired it and some didn't. Obviously, they'll show all the shows eventually, and if they get spread out a little, that's OK!


----------



## bkm (Nov 17, 2007)

astrohip said:


> Here's hoping several networks turn him down. It is sweeps month . . .


Actually, it's not sweeps month. It was postponed until March this year due to the planned digital switch over that was to occur on Feb 17.


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

Haven't seen any change in the listings yet--hope the changes are far enough in advance to get the word to my three TiVos--hate to manually play at the last minute!


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Sad but true commentary on our nation that we have to be forced to watch a presidential address. I guess they can only get an audience if they turn off every other show on every other major network.

Viva cable! Long live TiVo.

I'll catch up on watching some of my TiVo recordings.

Barbeedoll


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

So far on ABC and NBC they are airing the press conference for 1 hour at 7 PM(Central)
CBS shows it is airing only 30 minutes 7:00-7:30.

This is from their websites, it's not listed yet on my Tivo


----------



## jtmal0723 (Aug 7, 2008)

Fox updated their schedule on their website. House will not be on 2/9 as planned.

http://www.fox.com/schedule.htm?src=menu_item_schedule#week:2009-02-08


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Here's the updated schedule:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7949

Watch out for his address to congress on the 24th which is also being picked up by all the networks.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

barbeedoll said:


> Sad but true commentary on our nation that we have to be forced to watch a presidential address. I guess they can only get an audience if they turn off every other show on every other major network.
> 
> Viva cable! Long live TiVo.
> 
> ...


Sad but true that when the president addresses our country people ***** because it disrupts our television schedules. God forbid.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Sad but true that when the president addresses our country people ***** because it disrupts our television schedules. God forbid.


I'll reply politely to your sarcasm.

Not everyone is going to watch this. Myself included. I rarely watch presidential talks (Dem or Repub) because they are political in nature. My guess is he will talk about the need to pass the "stimulus". Regardless, I can read about in the paper the next day, or watch a recap on the news. I don't need to hear this, and won't watch. Neither will millions of others.

Would you have us forced to watch it? Thought not. Then why not allow us the ability to watch what we want. Broadcast this on PBS or the CNN/MSNBCs of the country, and leave the rest of us the choice to watch what we want.

/rant off/


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh jeez, it keeps getting worse. From sitcomsonline.com



> That is not all for Obama. He is also planning a Presidential Address to Congress on Tuesday, Feb. 24 at 9pm ET/6pm PT. All the networks have committed to that. <snip>
> And believe it or not, Obama also plans a short address on Monday, Feb. 16 as well. So far no networks have committed to that one. We will keep you up to date of everything on this, so keep checking back.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> Sad but true that when the president addresses our country people ***** because it disrupts our television schedules. God forbid.


+1


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I'll reply politely to your sarcasm.
> 
> Not everyone is going to watch this. Myself included. I rarely watch presidential talks (Dem or Repub) because they are political in nature. My guess is he will talk about the need to pass the "stimulus". Regardless, I can read about in the paper the next day, or watch a recap on the news. I don't need to hear this, and won't watch. Neither will millions of others.
> 
> ...


I wasn't in any way, shape or form being sarcastic. Every single time the president addresses the nation and the networks decide to pick it up, people start and contribute to a thread *****ing about how this screws up their television schedule. Do you meant to tell me that if you don't want to watch the president you can't find *something *to watch? Is your Now Playing List completely empty? Can you find nothing on the 200+ channels to watch for that hour?

People are very quick to forget that a not-insignificant percentage of the populous don't have cable and may actually want to watch the president. Politicians call these people "voters" (yes, that actually was sarcasm). If these people want to see the president address the nation, the broadcast networks are where they get it.

You're not missing your shows. They get delayed a week. The networks are building the addresses into their schedule. I'm just really amazed by the amount of complaint - especially on a TiVo board - that comes out when the president addresses the nation. Every time a thread starts complaining about a presidential address disrupting people's TV schedules, I will come in and say as much.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

This looks like a good use of the digital sub channels. Broadcast regular programing and the new conferences at the same time.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Agreed. Have a POTUS TV channel and just use that when an address is being given. Then, those that want to watch it can, while their TiVos and DVRs continue to record regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Rocketslc said:


> This looks like a good use of the digital sub channels. Broadcast regular programing and the new conferences at the same time.


Not a bad idea, but that really can't be done until all stations go digital. Until then, the networks are still the only way for millions of people to see these presidential addresses.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Update not yet on m y TiVo. Hopefully they'll get the data pushed to tribune soon.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Do you meant to tell me that if you don't want to watch the president you can't find *something *to watch? Is your Now Playing List completely empty? Can you find nothing on the 200+ channels to watch for that hour?


Actually, it's about recording, not watching. Monday is my conflict night, when I record on more than two tuners. So I have to beg my wife to let me use one of her unused tuners . She lets me, but only if I promise to MRV it to my S3 ASAP, and then delete it. I have this delicate ballet of recordings, second only to Wed @ 8PM-CST, when I have four shows at the same time, requiring both of her tuners. Luckily she watches all four of the shows also, so we do some cooperative scheduling then (LOST, Criminal Minds, Life and Idol this week).

So anytime there is a disruption in the force, I have to manually monitor the results to make sure everything still gets recorded. Hey, I have my priorities straight--TV!! :up:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Geeze. TV is so freakin' important I guess. Maybe the government should put everything on Youtube like the weekly radio addresses by the President and the Republican spokesman are now. (actually I had to find the Republican video on the RNC page.)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL, it's amazing to me how people care more about their TV shows than their country.

By all means, lets stop these presidential addresses and the business of the nation. Lets make it all about the TV shows...

Come to think of it, there was a Doctor Who Episode (back in the old days), where the Doctor and his companion landed on a Planet where the people are controlled by watching endless reality television programs and where even elections take place through the TV screen. Heck, sit on your couch, and vote, what could be better.

I think some people on this thread have their priorities messed-up.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Is there some reason that ALL networks carry these?

Isn't it kind of a waste of resources to broadcast the same thing on 4 OTA networks plus cable?


----------



## lofar (Mar 21, 2008)

It's a whole hour.. OMG. And atleast for the west coast it only plays over the 5 o'clock news, which i could honestly care less about my local news or the dingbats that are paid to mess it up nightly.

So long as they allow football, baseball, and other overall meaningless sports to run over my normal television shows I think we can make a few exceptions for our president every now and then! Atleast it's not every freakin week like it is during football season. I've missed so many episodes of the simpsons it's not even funny. 

Adam1115 - I don't think all networks are available OTA in all areas of the country. Where I live the only network i ever got OTA was ABC.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Is there some reason that ALL networks carry these?
> 
> Isn't it kind of a waste of resources to broadcast the same thing on 4 OTA networks plus cable?


Probably because the networks are of the belief that if people are going to watch on the networks, they might as well watch on my network.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> LOL, it's amazing to me how people care more about their TV shows than their country.
> 
> By all means, lets stop these presidential addresses and the business of the nation. Lets make it all about the TV shows...
> 
> ...


I spent eight years in Uncle Sam's Navy, so don't give me patriotic raw raw crap. I'll just watch a Netflix movie. As far as I'm concerned, the US Government can go to hell.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hercules67 said:


> LOL, it's amazing to me how people care more about their TV shows than their country.
> 
> By all means, lets stop these presidential addresses and the business of the nation. Lets make it all about the TV shows...
> 
> ...


I remember back in 1979 when Carter interrupted Battlestar Galactica to announce the signing of a peace treaty in the Middle East. Tons of people were pissed about that. So at least this is nothing new


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

randyb359 said:


> I remember back in 1979 when Carter interrupted Battlestar Galactica to announce the signing of a peace treaty in the Middle East. Tons of people were pissed about that. So at least this is nothing new


But at least that was news. When was the last time a president went on network television to do something other than campaign for something or other?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But at least that was news. When was the last time a president went on network television to do something other than campaign for something or other?


9/11? When we invaded Iraq? Not exactly ancient history here.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sparty99 said:


> 9/11? When we invaded Iraq? Not exactly ancient history here.


And how many dozens of prime-time presidential campaign appearances have there been in the meantime?

My point is, it used to mean something when the president went on national television. Now, it just means he's trying to sell something.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> LOL, it's amazing to me how people care more about their TV shows than their country.
> <snip>
> I think some people on this thread have their priorities messed-up.


Thanks you for completely misquoting me. I never said I don't care about my country. I said I don't watch presidential addresses on TV, so I'd rather have my TV back. You see, *in my country*, people can watch what they want, and say what they want.



lofar said:


> It's a whole hour.. OMG. And atleast for the west coast it only plays over the 5 o'clock news, which i could honestly care less about my local news or the dingbats that are paid to mess it up nightly.


And it's MY hour, I want it back. 

WHAT?!? You don't watch the 5'o news? Well, I don't watch Presidential talks. Unless they are addressing matters of true universal/national import.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> And how many dozens of prime-time presidential campaign appearances have there been in the meantime?
> 
> My point is, it used to mean something when the president went on national television. Now, it just means he's trying to sell something.


I can remember--in the olden days--when the President spoke, everyone watched. Now, it's often followed by comments from the opposing party. And you're telling me that's preempt worthy?


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

It's not patriotic "rah, rah, crap"! It's the future of the stinking country.

And no, I am not being overly patriotic, or anything... As others have said, you always have a choice. With your remote, you can choose to watch cable. NOT EVERY SINGLE channel is going to carry this address. Just 4 broadcast networks, plus all 3 news networks. That leaves about 100 cable channels. and if that's not enough, you can rent a movie. OR you can watch something you saved from before. Lord knows, I am always behind on two or three shows.

As far as misquoting somebody -- I wasn't trying to.... My apologies, if that's the way it seemed. I was just replying to the general tone in this thread.

Like I said in the second paragraph. Turn the TV off if you want. I always do if there is something not worth watching. Open a book for some real entertainment. Heck, make love to your wife -- I don't care! Either way, let's agree to disagree on the importance of these addresses.

I wonder how people felt back in the 1980s. I seem to remember that Reagan, the great communicator, used to do one of these, every other week or so (or at least it felt like it) -- and back then, some of us, didn't even have cable... Anyhow. PEACE. OK? :up:


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

randyb359 said:


> I remember back in 1979 when Carter interrupted Battlestar Galactica to announce the signing of a peace treaty in the Middle East. Tons of people were pissed about that. So at least this is nothing new


How can you expect us to care about a regional conflict when a dozen planets are getting destroyed by those "tin cans".


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

With the number of News channels we have now, is it really necessary for ALL networks to carry these Presidential addresses?

Yeah, probably. You wouldn't want more people watching How I Met Your Mother than the President now would you. 

Hmm, does CBS know something that the others don't?
They only allocated 30 minutes to the address.

And can we be assured that the address plus the punditry will only last 1 hour?

So, PAD everything. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I'll reply politely to your sarcasm.
> 
> Not everyone is going to watch this. Myself included. I rarely watch presidential talks (Dem or Repub) because they are political in nature. My guess is he will talk about the need to pass the "stimulus". Regardless, I can read about in the paper the next day, or watch a recap on the news. I don't need to hear this, and won't watch. Neither will millions of others.
> 
> ...


+ me and well put.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hercules67 said:


> LOL, it's amazing to me how people care more about their TV shows than their country...


This address has absolutely NOTHING to do with the "country" or the "business of the nation" and EVERYTHING to do with politics. The two aren't even in the same neighborhood.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...When was the last time a president went on network television to do something other than campaign for something or other?
> 
> ...My point is, it used to mean something when the president went on national television. Now, it just means he's trying to sell something.


Well put, Rob.



Hercules67 said:


> It's not patriotic "rah, rah, crap"! It's the future of the stinking country....


I seriously doubt tonight's address will affect the future of the country.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It looks like TV shows are being pushed around so that folks won't miss their favorite shows. I have three shows recording at 9:00. 

And we do now have choices. If we don't want to watch the Presidential Address and press conference, there are over a hundred TV channels and Netflix or other DVDs to watch. 

I think the various networks all show the same thing so that they can have their talking heads have at it. I notice Fox News is showing and not ABC. 

I think there is another address scheduled for the 24th.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> This address has absolutely NOTHING to do with the "country" or the "business of the nation" and EVERYTHING to do with politics. The two aren't even in the same neighborhood.


Well, this is why we have DVRs. We can watch the programming we've recorded at any time we want, even if the President happens to be talking. If your DVR is so empty that you've got nothing else to watch, go ahead and sign up for a Netflix subscription and stream something.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

CBS only had 30 minutes scheduled here --- and it's currently running 25 minutes (and counting) over. This may be a messy night.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes, we have DVRs and can record the shows, but right it looks like the press conference will run long so you better be prepared to pad the shows and hope that conflicts don't result.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> CBS only had 30 minutes scheduled here --- and it's currently running 25 minutes (and counting) over. This may be a messy night.


CBS had a repeat HIMYM as a JIP (join in progress) buffer. CBS went over by just 2 min and cut straight into the new 2.5 Men.

Not sure on other stations.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NBC started heroes from the start. I have padded 15 minutes. I think I should get it all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Oh jeez, it keeps getting worse. From sitcomsonline.com


Is it worse than top-posting? No.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> Do you meant to tell me that if you don't want to watch the president you can't find *something *to watch? Is your Now Playing List completely empty?


I think one thing that nobody else has directly mentioned is that not everyone necessarily will have the updated guide info in their Tivos.. so their recordings, to watch in the FUTURE, could be messed up.. and even if the stations re-air shows soon (unlikely), their Tivos wouldn't pick them up anyway because of the 28 day rule.

Looks like the NBC nightly news was cut short again. The video & audio podcasts were around 15-16 minutes long. (The Tivo guide info showed it airing from 6:30-7pm in my area.. usually it airs at 5:30PM..)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL!



mattack said:


> Is it worse than top-posting? No.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

The discussion of whether the president's speeches and press conferences should be aired is not appropriate to this forum.

This is strictly for alertiing users to season pass conflicts. That should be limited to what shows will not be aired and what dates.

Example

House not airing 2/9/09 due to Presidential Address.

The next person may post

24 also delayed, begins at 9:08.

That is it.

Please keep that in mind in the future.

Thank you.


----------

